

Making a Plug-in for Atlas (the Cappuccino IDE from 280 North) - boucher
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2010/05/05/introducing-the-atlas-plugin-api-and-mapkit/

======
hammerdr
Atlas (and Cappuccino) is going to make developing quality RIAs very quick,
very easy. While a RIA isn't something that is necessary for everything on the
web, these types of frameworks are going to support true killer apps that will
replace desktop equivalents.

------
taitems
This kind of reminds me of the Optimus keyboard by Art Lebedev, but not in the
vapour-ware sense. More in the way that any time they post a new screenshot or
video I get overly excited, regardless of when they finally have a non-beta
release. For now, I'm quite content just looking at the pretty thing.

Keep up the good work Ross and the rest!

~~~
boucher
I remember being so excited about the Optimus. The final product was such a
disappointment. We won't make the same mistake :).

